# SSH und FTP Frage



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, hier nur zwei kleine Fragen, einmal möchte ich das einem User auf meinem Server kein SSH Zugang gestattet ist, ich weiß das ich dazu was in der /etc/passwd editieren muss, und auch das es waas mit dem /bin/bash eintrag zu tun hat, aber genau weiß ich es nicht, hier mal ein Test User der "bisher" SSH Zugan ghat, wie verbiete ich es ihm

```
tss:x:1003:1003:,,,:/home/tss:/bin/bash
```
 
 Dann benutze ich Proftpd, ich möchte das sich die User in /home frei aufhalten können, aber darüber hinaus nicht, also home dir soll schon ihr /home/$User sein, und ins /home sollen sie auch noch dürfen  Wäre net wenn mir einer nen bissle zu hand gehen könnte!

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Februar 2005)

Wenn du nur den ssh-Zugang sperren möchtest könntest du ja alternativ auch einfach alle user, die per ssh Zugang haben sollen, in die /etc/ssh/sshd_config unter "AllowUsers" eintragen.

Falls du es auf o.g. Art durchführen willst, einfach /bin/bash durch /bin/false ersetzen. Jedoch ist dies von Distribution zu Distribution verschieden. Unter RedHat wäre es z.b. /bin/nologin, so weit ich weiß.
Mit dieser Einstellung sperrst du aber allgemein den Login für o.g. User.


----------



## flashOr (8. Februar 2005)

Du könntest die User auch in hosts.deny eintragen bzw. nicht die User sondern deren IP.


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

Ganz verbieten möchte ich das nicht, für mich selbst soll ssh schon an bleiben, und da ich root in der sshd_config deaktiviert habe, würde ich sonst gar nichtmerh drauf kommen! Ich benutz Debian, also dürfte das false stimmen! Hast du evtl. noch ne Antwort auf meine FTp Frage?

 Danke und Gruß Holger


----------



## flashOr (8. Februar 2005)

bezgl. FTP kannst du entweder im Dateisystem die Rechte für die Gruppe der User auf 000 setzen, außer im Home. Oder du änderst das in der Pro FTP Conf. mit Lock User oder so ähnlich musst mal suchen.


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

So, habs hinbekommen, für zukünftige User die dieses Problem haben und die Such Funktion nutzen 

     Einfach in der /etc/proftpd.conf folgendes hinzufügen:


```
<global><global><"Global">
     DefaultRoot			 /home
     </global><"/Global">
```
 
 Wobei das "Global" sehr wichtig ist, da es so für alle FTP User angewendet wird! In der Config solltet ihr es jedoch nicht mit "" Schreiben, das ist nur, das es hier im Forum richtig angezigt wird!

 Danach noch schnell den FTP restarten mit 

```
/etc/init.d/proftpd restart
```
 
 und schön dürfte es funktionieren 

     Gruß Holger und danke für eure Hilfe</global>


----------



## imweasel (8. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also in deine proftpd.conf würde ich statt */home/* lieber *~* (Tilde) als DefaultRoot eintragen, dann sehen diese wirklich nur ihr $HOME und nicht alle Verzeichnisse unterhalb von /home/.


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

is mir klar, aber das will ich nicht, die sollen oder eher MÜSSEN den content von /home sehen, da das der FTP Server von unserm Projeck tist, und so entwickelt der eine etwas und stellt das insein Home, der andere benutzt das dann um es fertig zu machen, also muss der Access da sein 

 Aber danke für deinen Tip


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2005)

Für die Suchfunktion..

Unter http://www.proftpd.de/ gibts einen Haufen Beispielkonfigurationen, und sonstiger Dokumentation zu ProFTPd...


----------

